# Movie Quote Game



## Noldor_returned (Feb 4, 2007)

I was about to see if an attempt could be made to restart the thread, when I discovered it had been moved to the Mathom House. I was just wondering why, and if there will be a new one?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 11, 2007)

Since it was she who moved the thread, I've been waiting for HLGStrider to come along and give you an explanation. Obviously, she has missed this thread, so until she stumbles on it, feel free to start a new movie game.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 12, 2007)

It hadn't had a reply or hit in so long I thought no one was interested in it. It can be restored if you want.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 12, 2007)

Well that's just it. Is there enough interest to sustain it? I am, even if from time to time I don't post.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 12, 2007)

I restored it, but we'll see. It needs a lot of players because no one has seen every movie so if no one has seen the one with the quote or it isn't guessable from clues, it just sits forever and ever.


----------



## Daranavo (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, I am here, so someone quote away.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 13, 2007)

HLGStrider said:


> I restored it, but we'll see. It needs a lot of players because no one has seen every movie so if no one has seen the one with the quote or it isn't guessable from clues, it just sits forever and ever.


Could we set something of a time limit per movie/quote maybe? Like, it would still be the same player's turn, but if no one is getting the first one, they can pick another movie? They would have to say that they were doing so so no one tries to put the two lines in the same movie, but would something like that work? If no one's getting it, move to another? 

Just a thought.

HEY DAR! =^.^=


----------



## Jaberg (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be an active participant. Why not.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, now let's get it going...


----------

